# Slingshot by Bill Hays



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello guys,
I just got a slingshot for the August's Pocket Predator contest! Check it out:




I believe it's made out of Balistic Resin, but I am not sure. Fine piece of work this is! Really good pocket shooter as it is lightweight and small.
Thanks again Bill!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Aras, that one is made from bullet resistant carbon reinforced G10.
I've watched enough of your videos to kind of get an idea of what would fit you pretty good... and went with the Arrowshot ergo (in the shared design forum)... a tiny alteration here and there, and there it is.
This one, even with moderate abuse should last a lifetime so I wanted to get you the right shooter to be your take along buddy. Being 3/8" thick makes it very pocketable and the size along with the way it's designed will allow you to carry it anywhere you want and not worry about it. It can take the lightest of bandsets all the way to the heaviest ANY man can pull.

So have fun, and enjoy the slingshot... Aras the "AirWolf"...


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Hello Aras, that one is made from bullet resistant carbon reinforced G10.
> I've watched enough of your videos to kind of get an idea of what would fit you pretty good... and went with the Arrowshot ergo (in the shared design forum)... a tiny alteration here and there, and there it is.
> This one, even with moderate abuse should last a lifetime so I wanted to get you the right shooter to be your take along buddy. Being 3/8" thick makes it very pocketable and the size along with the way it's designed will allow you to carry it anywhere you want and not worry about it. It can take the lightest of bandsets all the way to the heaviest ANY man can pull.
> 
> So have fun, and enjoy the slingshot... Aras the "AirWolf"...


Thank you! I love it! It's perfect - no fancy things, so it is a very fine pocket shooter to take anywhere. Hopefully I will come back home tomorrow earlier and will make a shooting video. Have you tried shooting cards with it?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The reason the pouch is broken in feeling is because I actually did use that slingshot to shoot and light some matches... but since I'm not selling that particular design I just didn't post it.
So yeah, it's a very nice little shooter that fits a lot of the criteria I think of when I look to what I want in a slingshot. You've got me actually thinking that maybe I need to make another one for myself now... oh if only I had the time to do whatever I want to do instead of what I have to do!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a fun one! Really nice of you Bill.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

There is part of the shape of that one I like as I have been experimenting with something quite similar and I like it, so it looks like one I would like. I love slim slingshots I have made many for myself. Good for you Aras.

Also, now you can't say you haven't tried one of my pouches.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

That's really cool.

On both sides. Good on the both of you Aras and Bill Hays.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> There is part of the shape of that one I like as I have been experimenting with something quite similar and I like it, so it looks like one I would like. I love slim slingshots I have made many for myself. Good for you Aras.
> 
> Also, now you can't say you haven't tried one of my pouches.


I love them! Especially that they are thick, but soft !


----------

